# Another career change... and needing help



## julio landim (May 23, 2012)

.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't think you are too old at all but.... Have you worked in the business at all? If you have not then please go get a job and feel the impact this career has on your family, friends, kids etc. Work in a small restaurant and you can probably move up pretty quickly and then after a year see if it is really what you want.


----------



## julio landim (May 23, 2012)

.


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

Julio, I'm in Australia and in a similar situation to you. I'm 20, I originally was completing an undergraduate degree in music but I spent all of my spare time reading books, watching cooking shows and researching on the internet. It seems difficult in Belgium, where I am it's not that hard (you can do a culinary course at any age, you can also do it part time, full time and even do the theoretical subjects through correspondence and we need more chefs in this country)... I take it that you are doing your PhD part time (my professor said that most people do, but I don't know much I'm only doing my bachelors ? Is it possible to get an apprenticeship in Belgium or even work as a kitchen hand and work your way up? How does the scholarship work (do you have to finish it within a certain amount of years?) All the best with your PhD, just out of curiosity what is your thesis on? All the best!


----------



## julio landim (May 23, 2012)

.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep looking for cooking classes or maybe join a club. Connect with other Chowhounds via social media or other web sites from your area. Look for a chapter of a Chefs Associon or world cooks congress or even try connectiong with the 33 Masters of Belgium for local leads.

Stay the course, finish your PhD and what ever you do don't screw up a scholorship over cooking.

Best of luck.

Dave


----------

